# Barn Fire!!!!!



## wxnut (Jul 30, 2006)

About 4 miles from my house. Still burning as I type this. Looks like the main barn is saved for the most part, but it did catch a little bit before the first fire depts got there...

Here is he scene as I got there. No fire dept as of yet. You see the main barn just catching on fire on the right of the pic...







Now water is starting to be put on and it doesnt take long for the fire to get knocked down.






Fire department put their lights on the fire...






Fire truck passing in front of the camera enroute to the scene.







Doug Raflik
wxnut@charter.net


----------



## bethany138 (Jul 31, 2006)

woah!  that last one is so cool.

b


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 31, 2006)

Great work.  You should think of submitting to your local paper.


----------



## Oldfireguy (Jul 31, 2006)

#2 turned out great.  Besides the paper I would approach the fire department also to see if they are interested in copies.

Good job!


----------



## hot shot (Jul 31, 2006)

that is a hell of a lot of whater good pics deffently capture the mood


----------



## CrazyAva (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow!  That's all I can say.  That last one is sweet, love it!


----------



## jake (Aug 5, 2006)

hot shot said:
			
		

> that is a hell of a lot of whater good pics deffently capture the mood


 
I'm pretty sure it's smoke.

the second and last are sooooo amazing.


----------



## bogleric (Aug 6, 2006)

very nice capture of the event... the second and last are my two favorites.  I wouldn't be surprised if the fire department would be interested in the last one.


----------



## craig (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautiful work! Love the long exposure time. I say print them 16x20!!!


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 6, 2006)

That last one is really an attention-getter.


----------



## TTPeter (Aug 7, 2006)

wow love them nice work


----------



## Luke (Aug 11, 2006)

yes, you definately have an eye for this, congratulations!  NExt stanley greene? maybe


----------



## ABDUL-RAHAMAN (Aug 11, 2006)

hi
thanks is very nice pic , a last one is perfect


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 13, 2006)

Whoa, I really like the long exposure effect you are having in the second photo here. It is a bit destroyed with the fire fighters' lights cast onto the scene but looks really awesome in the second.
And the passing fire truck is cool, too. Wow.


----------

